
FB AI TransCoder converts code from one programming language into another - amrrs
https://venturebeat.com/2020/06/08/facebooks-transcoder-ai-converts-code-from-one-programming-language-into-another/
======
blackbear_
Comment thread about the paper itself:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23463812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23463812)

------
grizzles
Very cool. I would love to see the python science stack translated into native
typescript/js. Sometimes you just want something quick and easy that doesn't
require sorting through virtual env hassles.

------
amrrs
Original Paper -
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/2006.03511.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/2006.03511.pdf)

------
01100011
I feel like this is the sort of thing that could make 30% of software jobs go
away overnight. I'm not worried yet, but I think the clock is ticking. I don't
know if I would encourage my children to persue a programming career if they
were due to graduate in 5 years.

Yes, I'm old enough to remember all the other times we thought programming was
a doomed profession. This feels like it could be different.

~~~
syntaxing
Im kind of curious, let's just say a programming career is doomed, what would
you recommend your children to pursue then?

~~~
01100011
Depends on my kid. If they were mechanical, something like HVAC repair. It's
the last thing that will ever be automated and last I checked it pays well.

